# female pygmy goat won't stop crying



## paddi22 (20 December 2013)

I have a female pygmy goat that won't stop crying. I checked feed, hay, shelter and water and everything is fine. She doesn't look sick. The wether goat is fine, and not crying at all. The female has been crying all day and nothing stops her. My guess is that she is in season/heat. These are the first goats we ever had so I'm not 100% sure. If any goat owners here could help that would be great, otherwise I'l take her to vet tomorrow for checkup. would female pygmy goats wail their heads off if in heat?! She's driving us demented with the noise!


----------



## Pamfyson (20 December 2013)

Female goats in season do cry a lot but not for long.  Usually you only have that day to get them mated if you wish to.  Is she tail wagging?  They do that when they smell a male if they are receptive.  The best way to check is to get a billy rag from the breeder and shove that under her nose.  then you'll know for sure if she's in season.  Hopefully by tomorrow she should be quiet if she is in season.  This is the time of year for them to be in season for babies in May.  Let us know if she's still shouting tomorrow.


----------



## paddi22 (21 December 2013)

thanks for the reply. she stopped the screaming this morning, so is wandering round oblivious to her sleep deprived owner!


----------



## Cobiau Cymreig Wyllt (21 December 2013)

I can't be of any help as I know nothing about Pygmy goats but your thread title just drew a spontaneous 'Awwwww!!!' in my household!!!! 
Hope she stops soon and you get some zzzzzssss


----------



## Pamfyson (21 December 2013)

In season then!  LOL!!!!  Hope you get a better night tonight.


----------



## Alexart (22 December 2013)

My old golden guernsey used to do that, we had to sneak around the farm when she was in season otherwise as soon as she heard us she'd scream for an hour non stop, thing is she never really liked the billies but did have a thing for my old suffolk ram!!!


----------

